

Ask HN: Google's App Inventor - Motivation Killer - dmel

So, I just came across http://appinventor.googlelabs.com/about/ , and my school is going to be doing some online classes on it.<p>Coincidentally, my android development book just came in the mail today. I was all for learning how to program android apps.. but now it kind of seems like there's no need to learn it all since you can do it with a point and click gui.<p>Thoughts?
======
madhouse
You can mock up something reasonable with point and click gui, yes.

But it will be horrible unless you can finish the programming.

------
orangecat
_you can do it with a point and click gui_

Er, no.

------
yanw
App inventor is really only meant as an introductory tool to programing, but
if you want to built an app that is worth something you'll have to learn and
write the code yourself.

